
Postcrypt Coffeehouse: One of Columbia University's Best Kept Secrets - ArtWomb
https://www.pix11.com/news/morning/hidden-new-york/postcrypt-coffeehouse-one-of-columbia-universitys-best-kept-secrets
======
Finnucane
When I was in school long ago I was involved in running the campus
coffeehouse. It was a great place for music, but it was hard getting students
in. Most nights, most of the audience was locals.

